# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  بدست آوردن عرض و طول جغرافیایی در برنامه

## akhavan_a

سلام دوستان
من می خوام کاربر توی سایتم محل موردنظرش رو پیدا کنه و طول و عرض جغرافیایی اون محل رو بدست بیارم ... یعنی در واقع عین کاری که می ریم توی سایت maps.google انجام می دیم من توی برنامم می خوام و اینکه بعد از انتخاب اون قسمت طول و عرض جغرافیاییشو توی دیتابیس ثبت کنه (توجه داشته باشین که کاربر تنها کاری که میکنه اینه که محل مورد نظرشو توی نقشه پیدا می کنه و برنامه باید lang , lot رو بگیره)
credit card هم می تونم جور کنم فقط اگه امکان داره مرحله به مرحله برام توضیح بدین گیج می زنم تو این موضوع  :ناراحت: ....ممنون می شم خیلی درگیر این موضوعم

----------


## arzankharid

کسی می دونه

http://www.arzankharid.com/the-sims-...sion-pack.html
http://www.arzankharid.com
http://www.arzankharid.com/english-today.html

----------


## afarboodi

با سلام یه جوری هست که موقعیت کاربرو با javascript میده ولی حتما کاربر باید اجازه بده*
خاصیت geoLocation*
در بیشتر مرورگر ها راهی برای فهمیدن موقعیت کاربر در زمان حال وجود دارد  که تمامی مرورگرها از طریق geoLocation به آن دسترسی پیدا می کنند:
navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition( secceedfn, failfn,timeout)
 
 که به ترتیب  تابعی که باید  برای موفقیت ، انجام نشدن که به معنی رد شدن توسط کاربره و زمان تاخیر:
     کد:
 navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition(
    function( pos ){
        alert('!موفق شدیم');
        for( var name in pos.coords ){
            alert( name + "=" + pos.coords[ name ] );
        }
    }, function( e ){
        alert('!موفق نشدیم'+e);
    },
    {
        enableHighAccuracy: true,
        maximumAge: 25000,
        timeout: 5000
    } );در کد بالا اگر مرورگر شما پشتیبانی کنه و روی دکمه share location کلیک کنید،
          اگر شما به اینترنت متصل باشید و دکمه share رو هم زده باشید تابع اول اجرا میشه که یک آرگومان داره.
           اون آرگومان دارای خاصیت coords هست که موقعیت شما در درون اون به وسیله:
                کد:
                    latitude —عرض جغرافیایی.      کد:
longitude — طول جغرافیایی.accuracy — دقتخاصیت های زیر در بعضی مرورگر ها وجود داره
altitude — ارتفاع.altitudeAccuracy — دقت در اندازه گیری ارتفاعheading — سمت جهت گیری قطب نمایی به صورت درجهspeed — میزان سرعت.
     navigator.geolocation.getCurrentPosition(function(  a){
alert("x: "+position.coords.latitude+" and y:"+positions.coords.longitude+";");
}, function(error){
console.log("Error code: " + error.code);
console.log("Error message: " + error.message);
}); 
حالا اگه روی share کلیک نکنید تابع دوم اجرا میشه که مثل  try...catch یک آرگومان داره که ارور رو نشون میده و اون آرگومان دارای  خاصیت message برای نشان دادن علت اشکال و code برای نمایش دادن کد اصلی.
قسمت سوم هم که برای خصوصیات اتصال و عمر اندازه گیری توسط تابع هست:
     کد:
enableHighAccuracy — دقت در اندازه گیری ارتفاع برای نمایش اعشارmaximumAge — عمر تابعtimeout — زمان صبر کردن برای اجرا تابع در واحد میلی ثانیه( s*10^-3). 
منبع:
http://html5doctor.com/finding-your-...h-geolocation/

----------

